# MNG - February 8th at Marinellis



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

anyone interested in a MNG in the early february time frame..... was thinking about maybe the 7th or 8th... would like to get her done before lent... location TBD but Marinellis is allways a easy place for me to find.... :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sounds good to me. I made it to the Christmas gathering there. I had one of those Hawaian Calzones. Man was that thing good ! It's worth the trip there just for one of those.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OUCH!! OUCH!! Stop twisting my arm, Johnny!

OK, I guess you can count on me..... 

Let's decide on the date - MN 7th or TU 8th? (OK you bowlers, weigh in on this one....)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

As always, I'll do my best to be there, but you guys really should stop by the next time we play whirlyball. Theres food, drink, our own area to BS, AND entertainment.  

Neal


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds good! I'll try to make it as long as its in the evening on a day that ends in "Y"


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

The 7th or 8th dos'nt matter I'l be there.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If I am going to be forced to have a great time shooting the breeze and laughing with some of the best guys in the state, so be it.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> If I am going to be forced to have a great time shooting the breeze and laughing with some of the best guys in the state, so be it.


.......and Les too


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I could probably stop by for a couple frosties on one of those days.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Neal said:


> .......and Les too


When I saw you had posted so quiclky afer I had, I figured it was me that was going to take the barb......Glad to see you are an equal opportunity prick.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Did You forget where You are. I can see a strike a coming :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> Did You forget where You are. I can see a strike a coming :lol: :lol:


how do I report a post? :lol: 



> When I saw you had posted so quiclky afer I had, I figured it was me that was going to take the barb......Glad to see you are an equal opportunity prick.


I try to spread it out equally to those who qualify


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"I try to spread it out equally to those who qualify"....

Ya see, Paul, the problem here is that I'm _over-qualified_ ! :SHOCKED:

...and a quick note for those 'new' members (or those who might be a bit shy)....we are NOT a bunch of elitists; this is NOT a clique! EVERY member is welcome (and _encouraged_ ) to attend! (Yes, even _me_ !

It's a great opportunity to unwind (or _wind_ , your choice!) with a bunch of fellow M-S members in an informal setting. This is NOT a site-sponsored event, just a bunch of people with a common interest getting together for a few laughs and pops! Please do consider joining us.....

For those who may not know, it is at Marinelli's, which is located on the south side of 12 Mile Road, just east of where I-75 passes over it, in Madison Hgts. I'm frequently the first to arrive (around 1500 hrs.-yes, I did that just to tick you off,Mike!) or 3:00 PM for you normal folk.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... how about the 8th.. tuesday... actually fat tuesday... lets ring in lent with a boomba... 

Neil,

I have tried to make the whirball outing but they said that you aren't allowed to shoot the whirlly things.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

OK, TU 8th FB it is!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Count me as a definite maybe !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

-bump-


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Huntin Horseman said:


> I'm in.


  Cant put into any better words myself! :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Who else?? :16suspect 

Neal, this might be a good opportunity to recruit new members for the next round of Whirly Ball.......

You know me, I'm all about helping.......


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

yea more whirlyball victims, I mean players.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Not me, bowling nite. Next time.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Ttt.....


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll plan on being there


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

count me in, ill be the weird looking guy there

Rich


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



michigandeerslayer said:


> count me in, ill be the weird looking guy there
> 
> Rich


Wanna bet?

How will we know you from the _rest_ of the weird-looking guys???


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Good point


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

-bump-


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Ttt...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Back ttt....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thought I would break the monotony of Les Bumping this thread!:lol: 

I am still a maybe due to a hectic work schedule!!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Joel, thanks for the help!

(See, now this looks like a reply instead of a bump....)


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

What time is everyone planning on getting there? I'm gonna have to fast a couple days before hand if I wanna order another Calzone


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Dang! Tuesdays be a bad day fer me. Unless'n of course dey cancel volleyball :cwm27: <----<<<


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Joe, get your priorities straight.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Joe, get your priorities straight.


  Yeah! What he said! Volleyball over a M&G? Were's you head at man!  Comments like that could get you labeled! :gaga: :coco: :cheeky-sm


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



Huntin Horseman said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting there? I'm gonna have to fast a couple days before hand if I wanna order another Calzone


Shane, I work just a few miles down the road, and usually arrive about 1515 hrs. (3:15 PM)


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Burksee said:


> Yeah! What he said! Volleyball over a M&G? Were's you head at man!  Comments like that could get you labeled! :gaga: :coco: :cheeky-sm


Maybe I will just ask the better 50% of the co-rec team population to come to the M&G :evil: The only label that would likely get me would be.... "HERO" :lol: <----<<<


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"The only label that would likely get me would be.... "HERO" <----<<<"


Careful, Joe! You know it doesn't take a lot to go from Hero to Zero with _this_ crowd..... :yikes:


----------

